# Grafikfähiger Taschenrechner für das Studium



## FoolMoon (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Ich suche einen guten Taschenrechner für mein Studium. Welche nutzt ihr und welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen.

Ein Bekannter von mir hat den Casio CFX-9850GB Plus und empfehlt mir diesen. Allerdings ist dieses Modell nicht mehr bei Amazon gelistet und sicherlich gibt es bereits ein Nachfolgemodell.

Ein anderer Bekannter hat mit den Voyage 200 empfohlen. Allerdings finde ich diesen zu teuer und weil ich nicht wie er Maschinenbau studiere vermute ich, dass dieses Modell meine Erwartungen bei weitem übersteigen.

Aktuell schau ich mich auf der Seite von Casio um, bin mir aber nicht sicher welches der Modelle ich kaufen soll.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen und womit habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (15. April 2011)

Hi,

was studierst du denn?

Ich hatte in der Oberstufe vor ein paar Jahren den Voyage 200 - spitzen Gerät.
Vorallem mit Datenkabel 

Neben der Auflösung der Funktionen, kannst du dir die Graphen wunderbar anzeigen lassen etc.
Andere grafische Taschenrechner hatte ich bisher noch nicht gemacht.

mfg
bo


----------

